# What type of paint for the "red glowing smoke stack" A/F Loco's?



## llskis

I noticed on some of my A/F newer type loco's (The ones with the "white paint in the stacks") that some on the paint has chipped away. Probably when a new red plastic tube
was installed. Any idea's what type of paint to use? Not sure but it looks like the paint is
little on the rough side reather then smooth. Maybe the paint that is used on car exhaust manifolds might be right on. Not because of the high heat but for the texture/looks. Anybody? Comments? Larry:dunno:


----------



## amer/flyer

Larry,

I have a 282 with the white inside but it is black on the outside, now I bought a 302,
that was painted red on the outside, so I used back craft paint and painted over it, she pretty good. 1947 #4619, could I see a picture of it.

Thanks
John


----------



## flyernut

I use a flat white paint. Make sure the area is free from smoke fluid residue.


----------



## amer/flyer

flyer,
Do you paint the inside of the smoke stack?


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

I would think you paint the inside of the smokestack on the boiler but not the red tube that is inserted. The white paint along with the headlamp and red plastic tube are to give the indication of a healthy boiler fire inside. And by damn, sometimes it looks like there is...give the Gilbert engineers credit for a simple illusion.


----------



## llskis

flyernut said:


> I use a flat white paint. Make sure the area is free from smoke fluid residue.


flyernut: Do you use a small brush or swab it on? I suppose if you got a bare shell and if
one is careful you could spray it in there also. I believe the factory probably did this when
they where assembling the unit. Larry


----------



## flyernut

I use a flat white paint with a paint brush. Just make sure all smoke fluid remains are gone!! The paint will not stick if there is fluid residue.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## flyernut

amer/flyer said:


> flyer,
> Do you paint the inside of the smoke stack?


Paint only the inside of the stack. It should have some white paint there already. DO NOT paint the red smoke stack. It should remain a red plastic tube.. See Don's post, he's on the ball!!:appl:


----------



## daveh219

Talking about smoke stacks and "red tubes"...I have a "smoker" that has a BRASS insert. Any thoughts?? A odd replacement??

Any ideas??


----------



## Aflyer

daveh219,
I think all the earlier steamers had the brass tubes. The red plastic was introduced in or around 1953, when American Flyer started advertising the red glowing smoke.

Aflyer


----------



## flyernut

Aflyer said:


> daveh219,
> I think all the earlier steamers had the brass tubes. The red plastic was introduced in or around 1953, when American Flyer started advertising the red glowing smoke.
> 
> Aflyer


You're right.My early steamers have a brass tube, the later ones a red plastic tube.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## amer/flyer

Aflyer,

I like the brass tube because it seems to be stronger, but the red gives you the illusion of a fire.

ameri/flyer


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Aflyer's got it -- the older steamers used the brass tubes and yes, they are stronger - -Hell they're metal. The red plastic ones are...well plastic. But they are a transparent material to give the glow of a healthy boiler fire inside. The white paint around the top of the boiler and smoke stack is simply to help reflect that illusion. They are interchangeable but why would anyone want to remove the plastic and use the brass -- it defeats the purpose of that boiler fire "glow". Never tried it, but I'd bet if you wanted, you could paint the inside of the older engines with the white paint and use the red plastic insert in place of the brass one to get that same effect. Anyone try this yet??


----------



## amer/flyer

I agree, Don,

My 283 has a red plastic and the 2116 has brass, I like the red plastic better. Have to replace the 21160 with a red one and my 283 broke, so I will have to replace it also. Any idea on where I can find some?

John


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Red plastic? Port Lines has them $1.50 each under "Smoke Units". But he will be closing in the next day or so to get his stuff together for the York Show. Maybe if you telephone the order, he can get it out right away, otherwise you might be waiting a couple of weeks. I know of some Flyer vendors at shows that have them too. I also have a few in my inventory -- I always keep stuff like that on hand.


----------



## Aflyer

I have one locomotive, I think it is a 293, that has a very nice glossy white paint inside the smoke stack, and I think it may even help with the "red glowing smoke" illusion.

I will have to try a little touch up on one of the more flat, dull whit painted ones to see if it make s difference. I also bet an LED light that burned brighter would be a help too.

Aflyer


----------



## amer/flyer

Don,
Could you please see if you can get me a couple?

Thanks


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

I'm going to York next week and will see Doug Peck. I'll add some to my list and get them if he brings them. Even if he doesn't, I know other Flyer parts vendors who will be there that will have them. I'll get back to you when I get them. Two of them enough??


----------



## amer/flyer

Thanks Don, Let's make it 3 if you can get them.

Thanks Again
John


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Added 3 to my list....


----------



## amer/flyer

Don,

Thanks, have a Great Easter.


john


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

John -- Got your red plastic inserts at York - PM your mailing address and I'll fire them off to you. $1.50 each -- I bought 4 -- you're welcome to as many of those as you want.


----------



## flyernut

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> John -- Got your red plastic inserts at York - PM your mailing address and I'll fire them off to you. $1.50 each -- I bought 4 -- you're welcome to as many of those as you want.


Nice job Don.. Like many others here, you're a class act.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## amer/flyer

flyernut,

I second that, he is always there to help. 

John


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Stop it, or it may go to my head!!! After all, isn't that the purpose of this forum?


----------



## amer/flyer

That's the truth, couldn't help it, the purpose of tis forum is to help others.


----------



## flyernut

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Stop it, or it may go to my head!!! After all, isn't that the purpose of this forum?


Yep, also is the purpose of being a caring human being, willing to help others. Ain't nothing wrong with giving someone a pat on the back.:appl:


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

OK, OK, thanks fellow Flyer persons!! Now if all the clapping finished I still need your home address. Please PM it to me, thanks.


----------



## amer/flyer

Don,
John Ripberer


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

John, need a home address....PM to me. If you have already done so, I didn't get it for whatever reason.


----------



## amer/flyer

Don,

I clicked on your name and put the address in.

P.S. Address: John Ripberger
9365 royal oak drive
Alexandria, Ky. 41001


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

It never came through - but I got it this time. How many of these did you want? 1-4 Just post here and I'll fire them off to you.


----------



## amer/flyer

Don,
I just need 2 of them.

Thanks,
John


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

You got it, they will be on their way by tomorrow.


----------



## amer/flyer

Don,

Thanks, how much I owe you?


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Once I send them I'll have an idea with the postage and let you know. Doing it on way home today.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Sent you a PM with total and tracking number -- they promised Saturday delivery.


----------



## amer/flyer

Flyer,

I just purchased an analog multi meter and am trying figure out how to operate it?
could you help me?
thanks
John


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

No instructions? I could go into some basics, but there are many uses that should be covered -- hence "multi"meter. Try looking online -- I found this one fast and it looks helpful....

http://www.wikihow.com/Use-a-Multimeter


----------



## amer/flyer

Don,

Thanks, I will do that, only paid $10.00 for it.
John


P.S. still working on the car, my brother in law rebuilds old ones, around 
1930 vintage currently he is working on a sedan delivery from scratch.


----------



## Kwikster

Many autoparts stores sell reasonably priced digital meters (not going to plug my stores) which work really well.

Carl


----------

